# Replacement engines for talbot express 2.5d ?



## markyinireland (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what engines would be a reasonably easy swap to put into my Elnagh Magnum based on a 1992 Talbot Express 1300d? The engine that's in it is driving well with fairly low mileage and a five speed box but is very underpowered. It'll pull 60+ mph on the flat but when i hit hills i lose a lot of speed. I'm also concerned about stories i've read about them overheating as i would do a lot of driving on the continent in the summer. I have been told that the engine is the same as fitted to some Citroens Fiats etc. from that era but i don't know exactly what type of van/engine/gearbox i should be looking for. I'd really like a td to give me a bit more pulling power but if anyone can suggest any other way to increase the torque i'd be very grateful.

Thank you


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Suggest you have a look on the Talbot Express Forum.
http://www.talbotoc.com/portal.php

It does seem that you might be best sticking with what you have got, but have a look.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Check out Mike Chubb who seems to know everything to do with these engines and most likely has several available.
he is at www.No1gear.com or telephone him on 0146067000 or 07976709156.
We encountered him a while back and he is not only a nice man, he seems to stock everything to do with Ducatto type vehicles.

Alan


----------

